
Mirror of OpenStreetMap databasefiles on IPFS - berkes
https://ipfs.io/ipns/ipfs.placebazaar.org
======
berkes
I've dedicated a server to download the openstreetmap database files weekly
and push them on ipfs. The server then keeps the pins for that batch active
and seeded.

Since the server is limited and it would be costly to enlarge it, I cannot
keep seeding older versions, at the moment.

I've written a short reasoning and tooling article on steemit on how I'm
managing this: [https://steemit.com/ipfs/@berkes/mirror-files-from-the-
web-t...](https://steemit.com/ipfs/@berkes/mirror-files-from-the-web-to-ifps-
with-wget-to-ipfs)

~~~
mtmail
Please add a link to the mirrors list on
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Planet.osm#Downloading](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Planet.osm#Downloading)
as well.

~~~
berkes
Will do. Thanks for the reminder!

